# Multiple meats in fried rice?



## jabbur (May 28, 2011)

I have rice left over from a meal earlier in the week and am thinking of doing up some fried rice for supper.  I have some beef short rib meat in the fridge and some pork loin.  I was considering chopping them both up into the rice since there is not a lot of either.  About a single serving of each.  Would that be too strange?  Should I start from scratch with maybe some stew beef of chicken? I've only done fried rice once a long time ago but with my newer stove, the burners bet hotter than my old stove so thought I would give it another try.  Thanks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 28, 2011)

I would use both meats and whatever else you find in the fridg.  In my kitchen fried rice is asian musgoe


----------



## CraigC (May 28, 2011)

Heck if it is done in jambalya, why not fried rice. Meatballs and meatloaf often combine beef and pork. I say go for it.

Craig


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2011)

Why not? I'd stop at tossing in the kitchen sink, but anything else goes (at least at this house).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 28, 2011)

Heck, go ahead and toss some shrimp in, too!  Any veggies you have and a scrambled egg.  I want this for dinner tonight!

But, le sigh...we are having pulled pork BBQ sandwiches. and cole slaw.


----------



## Andy M. (May 28, 2011)

In the Chinese restaurants around here, if you order the "house special" fried rice, you get a little pork, a little shrimp, a little chicken, a little beef and a little who knows all mixed in.

I'd go for it and call it "Jabbur's Extra Special Ultimate Fried Rice" and tell everyone to enjoy this special treat because you can't afford to make it this way every time.

It's all in the marketing!


----------



## spork (May 28, 2011)

charge extra and go for it,


----------



## jabbur (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.  I'll throw them both in along with the half a bag of frozen peas, half a bag of chopped broccoli, half a bag of shredded carrots, the sliced onions from the burgers last night and maybe the half a serving of mixed veggies left from dinner.  Sometimes I just need a little confirmation for my experiments.


----------



## Zhizara (May 28, 2011)

I'm sure fried rice was created to use up leftovers so use 'em all up.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 28, 2011)

I nearly always use multiple proteins when making fried rice - small whole (or diced large) cooked shrimp, shredded cooked chicken, diced turkey ham, egg, tofu, along with plenty of vegetables - bean sprouts, peas, diced carrots, shredded bok choy &/or napa cabbage, sliced snow peas, etc., etc.  With me it's definitely the more the merrier when it comes to Fried Rice.  Same goes when I make Lo Mein dishes, which are just like Fried Rice, but with noodles instead.


----------

